# IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€



## Superwip (30. März 2012)

*IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€*

Ich habe kürzlich eine für alle Freunde hoher Auflösungen interressante Entdeckung gemacht:

Ende der 1990er Jahre arbeitete man im IBM Thomas J. Watson Forschungszentrum und bei IBM Japan an einem neuartigen LCD Monitor, der alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellen sollte: der IBM T220.

Der 22,2" IPS Monitor kam Mitte 2001 auf den Markt und bietet eine geradezu unglaubliche Auflösung von 3840x2400 Pixeln (WQUXGA), also quasi 4x 1920x1200 WUXGA; man muss dabei bedenken, dass damals gerade die allerersten 1920x1200 Bildschirme auf den Markt kamen, 2560x1600 oder 2560x1440 gab es noch nicht.

2003 kam schließlich eine verbesserte Version auf den Markt, der IBM T221, welcher auch von View Sonic als "VP2290b-3", von Iiyama als "AQU5611DTBK" und IDTech als "MD22292" verkauft wurde.

2005 wurde die Produktion des T221 und auch des VP2290b-3 eingestellt, nachdem IDTech von Sony gekauft worden war. Erst 2011 kam mit dem Eizo Dura Vision FDH3601 wieder ein Monitor mit vergleichbarer Auflösung auf den Markt.


Sowohl der T220 als auch der T221 können wahlweise über zwei mal Dual Link DVI oder drei/vier mal Singel Link DVI angesteuert werden, der T221 kann auch via 2x Singel Link DVI oder 1x Dual Link DVI angesteuert werden, wobei die Bildwiederholrate jedoch auf 24Hz sinkt. Die Maximale Bildwiederholrate beträgt leider nur 41Hz beim T220 und 48Hz beim T221. Da die Monitore praktisch als Multimonitorsetup angesteuert werden ist unter Windows die Nutzung von AMD Eyefinity oder nVidia Vision Surround empfehlenswert, letzteres ist nur mit SLI oder der GTX 680 möglich.

Jetzt das beste: der Preis...
Ursprünglich kosteten die Monitore etwa 18000€, gegen Ende der Verfügbarkeit immerhin noch etwa 8000€. Mittlerweile sind jedoch zahlreiche gebrauchte Monitore dieser Art in gutem Zustand für Preise teils deutlich unter 1000€ verfügbar womit sie direkt mit den billigsten 2560x1440er Monitoren konkurrieren können.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. März 2012)

*AW: IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€*

Nicht böse gemeint, aber eine maximal Bildwiederholrate von 48Hz sollte sich kein Mensch mehr antun. Und bitte jetzt nicht mit diesem "23Hz-mehr-schafft-das-Auge-nicht" argumentieren, das ist für die meisten Leute eben nicht so. Für das Geld kriegt man auch schon gute andere Monitore mit 120Hz und in Spielen betreibt man halt Downsampling. Vom fehlenden HDMI-Anschluss und optischen Eindruck mal abgesehen, ist das nicht wirklich konkurrenzfähig wie ich finde.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2012)

*AW: IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€*



> Für das Geld kriegt man auch schon gute andere Monitore mit 120Hz und in  Spielen betreibt man halt Downsampling. Vom fehlenden HDMI-Anschluss  und optischen Eindruck mal abgesehen, ist das nicht wirklich  konkurrenzfähig wie ich finde.


Ich denke mal nicht, das man *1990 *schon an High-End-PC-Gaming und Downsampling gedacht hat.  
Im direkten Vergleich mit den Monitoren der damaligen Zeit, sind die beiden Modelle ein beeindruckendes Stück Technik!  

Ach ja... 

Ein HDMI-Anschluss sollte bei einem PC-Monitor kein reiner Kaufgrund sein.
Das gleiche gilt für die Optik! Was zählt ist auf dem Platz! Und wenn da die Leistung nicht stimmt, dann bringt mir auch das beste Design nichts. 

Ist wie ein Koenigsegg ohne Motor. Sieht gut aus, fährt aber nicht.


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2012)

*AW: IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€*



> Nicht böse gemeint, aber eine maximal Bildwiederholrate von 48Hz sollte sich kein Mensch mehr antun. Und bitte jetzt nicht mit diesem "23Hz-mehr-schafft-das-Auge-nicht" argumentieren, das ist für die meisten Leute eben nicht so.


 
Für Hardcore-Egoshooterzocker ist der Monitor sicher nicht die erste Wahl.

Und natürlich ist das nicht perfekt.

Aber die meisten, die mit der Reaktionszeit eines IPS Monitors ohne Overdrive leben können können auch mit 48Hz auskommen, viel mehr kann ein IPS Monitor onehin nicht darstellen, da das Panel durch die begrenzte Reaktionszeit einfach zu langsam ist.




> und in Spielen betreibt man halt Downsampling


 
Downsampling? Internes hochrechnen einer höheren Auflösung als der verwendete Monitor darstellen kann um mit enormem Rechenaufwand eine geringfügig bessere Bildqualität zu erzielen?

Auf solche Krücken kann man mit diesem Monitor jedenfalls verzichten. Bei der Pixeldichte braucht man keine Kantenglättung, jede Kante wird perfekt dargestellt, da es einfach nicht möglich ist Abstufungen von der Höhe eines einzelnen Pixels zu erkennen...



> Vom fehlenden HDMI-Anschluss


 
Oh Noez!

Die "Consumerschnittstelle" HDMI ist für solche Auflösungen nicht geeignet. Die eleganteste Möglichkeit wäre zweifelsohne Displayport 1.2, denn damit könnte man den Monitor mit nur einem Stecker betreiben- leider gibt es diesen Standard erst seit 2009, in Hardware erst mit der aktuellen HD 7000 und GTX 600 Grafikkartengeneration...

Ein Gerät, dass nur HDMI hat kann den Monitor sowieso nicht sinnvoll nutzen.



> optischen Eindruck


 
Darüber kann man sich streiten. Ein (zumindest an den Seiten) nicht allzu breiter, schwarzer Rahmen mit dezenten Knöpfen, die wenigstens sichtbar angebracht sind und das IBM Logo... Sogar die Anschlüsse können mit einer Blende verdeckt werden.

Wie auch viele aktuelle High-End/Profi Monitore ist man bei diesem Monitor nicht kompromisslos dem aktuell üblichen Designkonzept dünner=besser gefolgt aber über die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Ansatzes kann man sich so oder so streiten.

Man muss in dem Zusammenhang auch bedenken, dass die allermeisten PC Nutzer (einschließlich mir), als diese Monitore auf den Markt gekommen sind, eine beige Röhre mit 17" oder 19" und XGA oder SXGA vor sich stehen hatten...

Damals konnte der Monitor auch noch als "Flach" durchgehen, denn damals galt alles als flach, was nicht tiefer als breit war...


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

*AW: IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€*

Sry, das ich den alten Thread rauskrame.
Golem schreibt hier was von einer UVP von 60.000 DM IBM bringt Flachbildschirm mit bisher höchster Auflösung - Golem.de, aber die Preise laut Wikipedia und dir sind deutlich geringer.
Was stimmt da nicht?

Denn bei den andere Preisen wäre die heute neuen Modelle ja kaum günstiger geworden.


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2013)

*AW: IBM T220/T221: 4k Geheimtipp unter 1000€*

Abgesehen davon das er in Deutschland vermutlich deutlich teurer war als in Japan und in den USA ist der Preis mit der Zeit stark gesunken.

Die Golem News stammt aus dem Juni 2001, der T220 war damals brandneu, auf Wikipedia werden nur Preise des T220 aus dem Jahr 2002 genannt.


----------

